# Sharing some screensavers!



## Bluejarzen

These are a few random screensavers I whipped up tonight once I mastered the steps in the FAQ! I hope you enjoy them and I'll be adding more as I find interesting artwork.

The Fountainhead









Atlas Shrugged









Superman's Face









Superman in Space (I'm a geek, I know)









Santa Claus only Smokes Luckies... They're Toasted!









Icarus









Concept art from 'The Dark Knight'









Art from the Dark Tower Series by Stephen King


----------



## durphy

Wow. Those are great! Thanks.


----------



## MonaSW

Very nice, thank you! I love the those!


----------



## Bluejarzen

Thanks for commenting! I really like them and I was pleased at how well they turned out to be honest... the Ayn Rand covers are awesome and Santa smoking Luckies kills me every time.


----------



## Angela

Those are really nice... good job!


----------

